# Yarn Snob Goes Slumming



## Gemini-at-Work (Jul 21, 2013)

I'll be the first to admit that I'm what you would probably refer to as a yarn snob. Give me a natural fiber, exquisite fiber, fingering weight and I'm happy. The same with food. I want organic, I want fresh, I want healthy. But once in a while I have a taste for french fries or pizza. The same with yarn. I often look with envy at pounds of yarn for pennies, all acrylic. 
This time I got to indulge. I'm making my MIL who has Alzheimer's one of the Alice's Embrace shawls. Since her husband takes care of her and everything gets thrown into the washing machine without a glimpse at material or color, I think acrylic is the choice here. 
I got 2 huge balls of yarn, chunky, 700 yards, on sale. Knitting on number 13 needles. I feel like Alice in Wonderland.
Please don't tell me that the shawl will melt on her in a fire or not feel good. I've had scratchy wool before and wool is actually not an option because she told me she's allergic to wool, and then there is the husband doing laundry issue. And nobody is planning to set her on fire. (I know nobody plans to be on fire, but there is no open flame in their house, or matches, or lighters.)
If you're a yarn snob do you ever get the urge for acrylic? Are tempted by the colors and prices?


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

Beautiful natural fibers are always my first choice, but sometimes practicality trumps what I would want. If the yarn can't go at least in the washer, I won't use it to knit for my grandchildren. There really are some beautiful man-made yarns on the market that are just as wonderful to knit with as they are to wear. Whatever suits you and your needs is the way to go - be that convenience and/or budget. What you choose to knit and with what fiber is YOUR choice and no one else's - what a sweet gesture to knit a shawl for your ailing MIL and bravo to you for thinking of your father in law too!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I love the wool and wool blends, but also enjoy working with acrylics. Depends on what I am making and whom it is for. But I can be a bit of a snob at times! Can't we all!?


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

I guess I'm somewhat of a yarn snob. I, too love the feel of natural fibers. Give me a good merino/silk mix and I'm in heaven. All that to say:

There are some really, really nice acrylic yarns and acrylic blends out there. I have fallen in love with Sirdar Crofter's DK. It has the feel of a great linen blend, but it's mostly acrylic with cotton and wool.

I just think that you have to keep in mind who the recipient will be of the project that you are making. Many times, acrylic or acrylic blends will be the way you will need to go and there is nothing wrong with that. For babies, however, I try to use cotton or an acrylic blend so that care is easy on the mom. Also, I'm not going to use a real expensive yarn on baby clothes --- they outgrow them fast and they need washing often.

BTW, it's very kind of you to make this for your MIL. I'm sure she will enjoy the softness. I can't wait to see it. Please post!


----------



## Gerripho (Dec 7, 2013)

Gerripho said:


> No, you cannot be classed as a yarn snob just because you happen to enjoy and appreciate the finer yarns. That's not what it takes. The snobs are the ones who cannot seem to discuss their own choices of yarns without also making derogatory comments about the "cheap crap" that others are using.
> 
> I was very happily knitting away with some yarn from KnitPicks when one yarn snob spent three complete sentences telling everyone how crappy everything is from KnitPicks and how she bought some once but would never again buy anything from them because the yarn was awful and that her standards were higher, blah, blah, blah. THAT is a yarn snob. It was proven by the fact that she started her rant against KnitPicks yarn by saying, "I'm not a yarn snob, but. . ."
> 
> On the other hand, you have not made any comments to disparage even acrylic yarn. You admit to liking better yarn (and who doesn't?) and at the same time you appreciate that others may use less expensive yarns and you don't call it "crap". We need more considerate people like you out there.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

I wonder how the term " snob" came into being referring to yarn? Is the opposite, yarn trash, cheapo, enlightened, frugal, etc.? I just call it a choice. Now choice for me is determined by cost, wants, the article , receiver, request, etc. Believe me, I would wallow in cashmere if it did not cut into my gas budget to travel and see the Gkids and family! And the end result is not necessarily the joy for me, it is the knitting. I can adjust types of needles to make it a pleasant experience. So if you like the so called finer things in life, who wouldn't, you, to me , are making a choice and not being a snob. Remember, Webster tells us a snob is someone that feels superior, equates existence to human worth. And now I will get off my tower of babble.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Gemini-at-Work said:


> I'll be the first to admit that I'm what you would probably refer to as a yarn snob. Give me a natural fiber, exquisite fiber, fingering weight and I'm happy. The same with food. I want organic, I want fresh, I want healthy. But once in a while I have a taste for french fries or pizza. The same with yarn. I often look with envy at pounds of yarn for pennies, all acrylic.
> This time I got to indulge. I'm making my MIL who has Alzheimer's one of the Alice's Embrace shawls. Since her husband takes care of her and everything gets thrown into the washing machine without a glimpse at material or color, I think acrylic is the choice here.
> I got 2 huge balls of yarn, chunky, 700 yards, on sale. Knitting on number 13 needles. I feel like Alice in Wonderland.
> Please don't tell me that the shawl will melt on her in a fire or not feel good. I've had scratchy wool before and wool is actually not an option because she told me she's allergic to wool, and then there is the husband doing laundry issue. And nobody is planning to set her on fire. (I know nobody plans to be on fire, but there is no open flame in their house, or matches, or lighters.)
> If you're a yarn snob do you ever get the urge for acrylic? Are tempted by the colors and prices?


Sounds like you did the right thing.
Sometimes it is fun to step outside the lines.  :thumbup:


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

I generally used acrylics or blends. That's what I can afford.. I did save up to make my daughter a blanket on the loom that was alpaca wool and another fiber. I was on sale but still 10.00 a hank. Just the yarn cost me over 120.00. So if I want to crochet knit or loom I have to use acrylics.


----------



## Colorgal (Feb 20, 2012)

I enjoy knitting, does not matter on the fiber, just the sound of the needle clicking and the movement of my hands. That is what I need. Most of my yarns are acrylic because I can't afford wool or silk on a limited budget. I would rather have twice the yarn of acrylic than no yarn to knit at all.


----------



## Viwstitcher (Jul 29, 2013)

I prefer merino, but for our prayer shawl ministry most of the ladies prefer acrylic. I do buy superwash wool for ministry shawls and occasionally will buy brava from knit picks for specific projects. The rule for ministry is the shawls have to be easy care. On those rare occasions I knit for myself or a personal friend, I can buy really nice yarn. This year I was blesses enought to buy Blue a Skies Silk alpaca and some Madelinetosh Pashmina but these opportunities are few and far between.


----------



## MomBeezzzz (Jan 17, 2013)

When I am donating items to charity I always use acrylics.for a couple of good reasons number being the laundry issue in care homes for example everything goes through a hot wash and dryer for good reasons. the other is the wear and softness oh that is three reasons,,,but that being said I will make mittens and slippers out of wool and felt them first before I donate.

but when making something for myself or family,,,,,yep a yarn snob.through and through


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Been knitting for many years and pretty much go for whatever catches my eye when it comes to yarn. I love all the natural fibers and I've knit with most all of them. Haven't tried vicuna, or mink yet. The best thing I ever did was take a textiles class in college and learned how fibers are harvested, processed, and/or manufactured. Also learned the appropriate care for different fibers/fabrics. This knowledge has been a tremendous help to me in my sewing & knitting. I can usually tell by feeling the yarn whether it's good quality or not no matter where I buy it and even if it has no label (thrift store, etc.). I often go from the sublime to the ridiculous! I love to knit with 100% fine merino wools, silk/mohair, fine mercerized cotton, angora and all the new novelty yarns; yet I shop at Joann's & Michael's all the time. I'm retired now and on a fixed income, but if I want something special, I always manage to find it at an affordable price online. Just recently, I bought a lot of the Michael's brand Loops & Threads Woolike yarn which is 100% acrylic. Fell in love with the softness of this yarn and bought one skein(678 yds) in every color they had. It's only $2.99 and it's a #1 lace weight! Will make my sister a shawl as a Christmas gift and since she doesn't knit, she doesn't have to worry about washing it or any special care. I've knitted a lace swatch and it knits up beautifully and frogs easily too! It will be perfect for holiday gifts.


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

I use acrylic for blankets. I made one blanket for myself from super wash merino - It was almost $500 to complete. Of course its the one blanket everyone fights over but I always let Dh win - he works so hard and such long hours and all the travel he does means he is away from home a lot.


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

Montana Gramma said:


> So if you like the so called finer things in life, who wouldn't, you, to me , are making a choice and not being a snob. Remember, Webster tells us a snob is someone that feels superior, equates existence to human worth. And now I will get off my tower of babble.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sherrit (Jul 20, 2014)

Hear, hear!


----------



## sherrit (Jul 20, 2014)

dijewe said:


> I use acrylic for blankets. I made one blanket for myself from super wash merino - It was almost $500 to complete. Of course its the one blanket everyone fights over but I always let Dh win - he works so hard and such long hours and all the travel he does means he is away from home a lot.


Oh aren't you a dear?! Lucky man.


----------



## sherrit (Jul 20, 2014)

MomBeezzzz said:


> When I am donating items to charity I always use acrylics.for a couple of good reasons number being the laundry issue in care homes for example everything goes through a hot wash and dryer for good reasons. the other is the wear and softness oh that is three reasons,,,but that being said I will make mittens and slippers out of wool and felt them first before I donate.
> 
> but when making something for myself or family,,,,,yep a yarn snob.through and through


If you prefer knitting with wool, one charity that insists on wool is "afghans for Afghans." It is so cold in Afghanistan that we use wool for warmth, when knitting for them. Also, the recipients don't have washers/dryers, or even hot water most of the time, so the items will be hand-washed in cold water. Right now they are only asking for small items--mittens, socks, and hats--so one doesn't have to buy a great deal of yarn. I get almost all of mine on sale.

BTW, is it OK to mention specific charities on this forum? If not, please forgive me.


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

I LOVE wool, bamboo and cotton, I'm ok with blends of these and a small percentage of acrylic; but my hands crack if I use most kinds of 100% acrylic, although courtelle and nylon don't affect me this way.

And I don't like the way acrylic squeaks on the needles!


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Can some one give some links to where wool became a highly prized fabric/fiber. I must have not been educated well since I don't remember a Cashmere/Wool Road or embargos or tariffs being imposed on wools, alpaca, vicuna, qiviut. I have never seen cashmere/merino satin or crepe de shine or alpaca chiffon. The only battles I have heard of were the cattlemen and sheep herders in the west and it had nothing to do with the wool.

So I am naïve where wool is considered a snobbish item. There are grades of wool and other hair fibers but other than the collecting issues like the original cashmere and vicuna most were reasonably priced and worn commonly so have no idea where the highly valued craze came from. There are wools, like reprocessed, that are "cheaper" than muslin.


----------



## lizziebe (Aug 17, 2012)

Afghans for Afghans- contact info, please!


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

I, too, am a yarn snob. When I learned to knit, 60+ years ago, there weren't that many natural fibers available. Now, I prefer the naturals but when I knit for charity, it's acrylic all the way.


----------



## Jillyrich (Feb 11, 2013)

I go back and forth. But I have come to realize that some of the cheaper acrylics hurt my fingers and I have a hard time finishing the project when using it. I try to only buy the softest acrylics.


----------



## kammyv4 (Aug 6, 2012)

I enjoy working with all fibers. I think all yarn has its place, Sometimes wool is the right choice, sometimes cotton, silk, ect. and yes sometimes acrylic. Depends on what I am working on and how much money I have to spend. You are a dear to think of your MIL and FIL in what you are doing. Enjoy the knitting.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Can't really afford to be a yarn snob. :lol:


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

As long as the yarn is soft, I have no problem


----------



## Gurney (Feb 17, 2012)

I too like blends - cotton and merino, cotton and bamboo or wool and acrylic (depending on project) but recently knitted some poppies in King Cole acrylic, in red, obviously, for sale by the British Legion in November to mark the Armistice. It was very pleasant to work with and according to the wool shop lady there are some good, improved acrylics out there - not the cheapest ones but worth the bit extra for a nice result.


----------



## Jeannie2009 (Mar 8, 2013)

When I started knitting as a child only wool was available. And some I remember was itchie. In the 70's I knit with acrylic for my children. No more itch and machine washable. Hooray. In the 80's and 90's I became a snob for wool. Last few years I've often been attracted to yarn due to look or feel and it is often acrylic. The acrylic/wool yarns seem to launder better.
I recently purchased sock yarn custom spun and dyed. It is 85% merino and 15% tencel. That is a new mix for me and I cant wait to try it.


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Like you I enjoy the process of knitting. The rhythm relaxes me. My choice of yarn usually is dictated by the recipient of the item. My DIL's are busy working Mom's, so my gifts to them come with the offer to launder and return delicate items when needed! They live close so it's easy and keeps everything nice. They love shawls and airy scarves and fingerless mitts and I love to make them.


Colorgal said:


> I enjoy knitting, does not matter on the fiber, just the sound of the needle clicking and the movement of my hands. That is what I need. Most of my yarns are acrylic because I can't afford wool or silk on a limited budget. I would rather have twice the yarn of acrylic than no yarn to knit at all.


----------



## baileysmom (Aug 28, 2012)

Gemini-at-Work said:


> I'll be the first to admit that I'm what you would probably refer to as a yarn snob. Give me a natural fiber, exquisite fiber, fingering weight and I'm happy. The same with food. I want organic, I want fresh, I want healthy. But once in a while I have a taste for french fries or pizza. The same with yarn. I often look with envy at pounds of yarn for pennies, all acrylic.
> This time I got to indulge. I'm making my MIL who has Alzheimer's one of the Alice's Embrace shawls. Since her husband takes care of her and everything gets thrown into the washing machine without a glimpse at material or color, I think acrylic is the choice here.
> I got 2 huge balls of yarn, chunky, 700 yards, on sale. Knitting on number 13 needles. I feel like Alice in Wonderland.
> Please don't tell me that the shawl will melt on her in a fire or not feel good. I've had scratchy wool before and wool is actually not an option because she told me she's allergic to wool, and then there is the husband doing laundry issue. And nobody is planning to set her on fire. (I know nobody plans to be on fire, but there is no open flame in their house, or matches, or lighters.)
> If you're a yarn snob do you ever get the urge for acrylic? Are tempted by the colors and prices?


I only knit with acrylic because I don't like wool. I buy acrylic because it is all I can afford right now and since I am not real experienced I hate to waste good money on good yarn. I am though a discriminating buyer and will only buy certain good quality acrylic. I had a friend tell me not to worry about being inexperienced and don't be afraid to buy good yarn, so my next project will be with good yarn, because I will appreciate it. I would hate to waste good money on someone who doesn't care about or want knitted items.


----------



## baileysmom (Aug 28, 2012)

Great note, thank you for saying what I am sure others are thinking (just like Joan Rivers). We can't all afford good quality yarn, but do the best we can with what we have.


----------



## Bridgette0522 (Jan 25, 2014)

I love a good fiber, however Acrylic is pretty and inexpensive. It's a must IMHO for Blankets, Baby things. Etc. It's too burdensome for them to be hand washed.


----------



## ali'sfolly (Oct 27, 2012)

I learned to love to "pet" yarn from my mother. I've learned that I do enjoy some of the lovely natural fiber blends, but I also enjoy petting some of the wonderfully soft acrylics. How lucky we are that we have such a wonderful variety of yarns from which to choose!


----------



## maur1011 (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm not a snob, but I do like the way nice yarn feels when working it. 

The baby alpaca yarn I purchased to make my niece a gift was lovely, but the value was lost on her. I don't even want to know what happened to it when she left for college - I should have used acrylic.

My last 2 purchases of yarn were impulse buys. The first was Mill Ends (mystery yarn) that I got at AC Moore. From what I could tell, it turned out to have silk in it. That has to have been one of the loveliest blankets I've ever gifted. The 2nd was Gala from Big Lots ($1 a ball and since Gala is a label they put on everything, still a mystery yarn) and although it was acrylic, it was soft with a sheen to it and was a delight to work with. I washed and dried a swatch just to be sure of no laundering mishaps, and it came out as nice as it went in. Only problem is I won't be able to get more. Wish I knew what brand it really was. 

So, no complaints about using acrylics here. They have come such a long long way. Major difference for me is blocking. If you have a lacy item that requires hard blocking, you may be better off with the wool. The acrylic lace shawl I made in acrylic (accidentally) had to be killed (oversteaming it to 'kill' the elasticity) to keep it's shape. Since it was a shawl, that was okay.


----------



## Charann102 (Apr 26, 2014)

Use both - mostly acrylic since I knit for babies and small children mostly so I am almost the reverse of you.


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

Gemini-at-Work said:


> I'll be the first to admit that I'm what you would probably refer to as a yarn snob. Give me a natural fiber, exquisite fiber, fingering weight and I'm happy. The same with food. I want organic, I want fresh, I want healthy. But once in a while I have a taste for french fries or pizza. The same with yarn. I often look with envy at pounds of yarn for pennies, all acrylic.
> This time I got to indulge. I'm making my MIL who has Alzheimer's one of the Alice's Embrace shawls. Since her husband takes care of her and everything gets thrown into the washing machine without a glimpse at material or color, I think acrylic is the choice here.
> I got 2 huge balls of yarn, chunky, 700 yards, on sale. Knitting on number 13 needles. I feel like Alice in Wonderland.
> Please don't tell me that the shawl will melt on her in a fire or not feel good. I've had scratchy wool before and wool is actually not an option because she told me she's allergic to wool, and then there is the husband doing laundry issue. And nobody is planning to set her on fire. (I know nobody plans to be on fire, but there is no open flame in their house, or matches, or lighters.)
> If you're a yarn snob do you ever get the urge for acrylic? Are tempted by the colors and prices?


A "snob" is someone who looks down on other people who don't share their own higher standards. You claim to be a yarn snob - so you mean that you are saying that because I (sometimes) knit with acrylic yarn, that I am "not a real knitter"?

Yes, I had that happen to me - I was told that because I primarily used Red Heart acrylic yarns, that I really shouldn't be calling myself a knitter. That I should "learn to use real wool".

The fact that at the time, that was all that was available to me (both in terms of price and availability) didn't matter to them, nor really, to me!

Yes, I do when I can, and when it is appropriate to, use wool. And silk. And alpaca. And cotton. And linen. And blends. And I still use acrylic sometimes. And there is, as with everything else, different qualities of acrylic yarns.

So, honestly, I don't think you are a "yarn snob". You just appreciate natural fibres. And there is nothing wrong with using acrylic sometimes.


----------



## bjstatha (Oct 10, 2013)

This brings a good question for the newbee knitter, me. So is there a most popular kind of yarn that everyone likes to knit? Is it Acrylic?? I am knitting my first project, well second, mittens was my first. Now I am knitting toddler and infant vests in wool. Is this a wrong choice??


----------



## baileysmom (Aug 28, 2012)

bjstatha said:


> This brings a good question for the newbee knitter, me. So is there a most popular kind of yarn that everyone likes to knit? Is it Acrylic?? I am knitting my first project, well second, mittens was my first. Now I am knitting toddler and infant vests in wool. Is this a wrong choice??


I don't use wool as I don't like the scratchy feeling, but I plan on trying some of the blends and especially alpaca since I love the feel. For a baby, I personally, would not use wool because it can be scratchy. I don't know how the superwash or other wool blends feel. I think for a baby I would use a good quality acrylic because things need to be washed frequently. This is only my opinion and I am sure someone has used wool can enlighten you more. In any case, whatever you knit with, it is a matter of preference. Good luck! I guess I too am a "yarn snob" because I like a nicer quality "acrylic."


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

You're a snob if you turn up your nose and sneer at folks who do not agree with your point of view. I don't see you that way from the posts you make.
That said, I get an itchy rash from wool, and so does the rest of my nuclear family, so I don't use it.
You and all the rest of the crafters in the world can use what is liked and is affordable with my blessing!
We have a knitting group at the VA hospital where I work and we are only allowed to use new, still-wrapped, acrylic yarn for many reasons, most of which make good sense. 
I look forward to coming to work on Tuesdays because I get to go to group and sit and knit with my VA co-workers, pals, and patients!


----------



## patm (Apr 20, 2012)

Colorgal said:


> I enjoy knitting, does not matter on the fiber, just the sound of the needle clicking and the movement of my hands. That is what I need. Most of my yarns are acrylic because I can't afford wool or silk on a limited budget. I would rather have twice the yarn of acrylic than no yarn to knit at all.


Well said! The act of knitting is the joy!


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

I love, love to knit with alpaca, silk, cashmere merino etc. because of the way it feels on the needle and off. But, I also have enjoyed working with other less expensive yarns. One of the prettiest, softest blankets I ever made was with Bernat softee baby. All depends on the purpose of the gift, the recipient and how much you can afford. Sometimes you don't want to blow the budget to make something! I don't think expensive always translates to prettier, or better. I do agree about the blocking issue. I made some Christmas stockings with I love this yarn and they didn't do as well because they didn't block and I didn't kill the yarn. Live and learn


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

I usually keep tha end user in mind. If it is for a college student - such as the blanket I made for my daughter or the one I made for my son, machine washable and dryable is the way to go.


----------



## maur1011 (Jul 25, 2011)

RoxyCatlady,

Whoever told you you aren't a real knitter because you use (fill in the blank) yarn is an idiot. Sorry for the harsh language, but seriously?!

And happily this poster didn't say that or even imply it.

We knitters, crocheters and needleworkers of all kinds have developed our skills and enjoy what we do. Never, *never* let anyone make you feel guilty or worse for expressing yourself through fiber - whatever that fiber may be.

Knit on!


----------



## not enough yarn (May 29, 2012)

Yes I'm a yarn snob as I want all yarn. Oh excuse me I guess I would be more of a hoarder then a snob.


----------



## Jean Large (Nov 29, 2013)

Gemini-at-Work said:


> I'll be the first to admit that I'm what you would probably refer to as a yarn snob. Give me a natural fiber, exquisite fiber, fingering weight and I'm happy. The same with food. I want organic, I want fresh, I want healthy. But once in a while I have a taste for french fries or pizza. The same with yarn. I often look with envy at pounds of yarn for pennies, all acrylic.
> This time I got to indulge. I'm making my MIL who has Alzheimer's one of the Alice's Embrace shawls. Since her husband takes care of her and everything gets thrown into the washing machine without a glimpse at material or color, I think acrylic is the choice here.
> I got 2 huge balls of yarn, chunky, 700 yards, on sale. Knitting on number 13 needles. I feel like Alice in Wonderland.
> Please don't tell me that the shawl will melt on her in a fire or not feel good. I've had scratchy wool before and wool is actually not an option because she told me she's allergic to wool, and then there is the husband doing laundry issue. And nobody is planning to set her on fire. (I know nobody plans to be on fire, but there is no open flame in their house, or matches, or lighters.)
> If you're a yarn snob do you ever get the urge for acrylic? Are tempted by the colors and prices?


I must be a reverse yarn snob. I only use acrylic yarn. I knit 99% for small children and know how they can attract dirt so acrylic is the only way to go. I am also violently allergic to wool and do not want my grandchildren to be exposed just in case they inherited my allergy.


----------



## susanrs1 (Mar 21, 2011)

I got quite a kick out of your post. I guess I'm a yarn snob too and will not apologize for it. For many years I used that godawful RedHeart when I had no money and the choices in yarn were few. 

You are very smart to use acrylic for your father-in-law to to just throw in the wash. I like to use a blend of acrylic and wool like Plymouth Encore. It washes great but doesn't pill or itch like wool. And who doesn't like a silk blend.


----------



## sallygl (Aug 12, 2011)

Have you considered cotton,I use some cotton and wash & dry it. but I put it in either warm or cold water wash.


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

I like to use wool and natural fibers. But if it is to sold or as a gift I will use something that is machine washable. Right now I am working with an acrylic/wool blend. The wool makes a lighter and softer fabric when finished.


----------



## ElyseKnox (Sep 16, 2011)

Seems to me the definition of 'snob' needs to be clarified. Merriam-Webster says a snob is "someone who tends to criticize, reject, or ignore people who come from a lower social class, have less education, etc."

By extension, a knitting snob would be one who *looks down on* others who choose yarns they personally feel are not worth using. Having a preference for certain yarns is not being a snob.

I know there will be posters who say that 'snob' is just a term and not meant that way, but when used, it still carries that whiff of condescension with it.

My plea is that we not mix up preference and snobbery!



Gemini-at-Work said:


> I'll be the first to admit that I'm what you would probably refer to as a yarn snob. Give me a natural fiber, exquisite fiber, fingering weight and I'm happy. The same with food. I want organic, I want fresh, I want healthy. But once in a while I have a taste for french fries or pizza. The same with yarn. I often look with envy at pounds of yarn for pennies, all acrylic.
> This time I got to indulge. I'm making my MIL who has Alzheimer's one of the Alice's Embrace shawls. Since her husband takes care of her and everything gets thrown into the washing machine without a glimpse at material or color, I think acrylic is the choice here.
> I got 2 huge balls of yarn, chunky, 700 yards, on sale. Knitting on number 13 needles. I feel like Alice in Wonderland.
> Please don't tell me that the shawl will melt on her in a fire or not feel good. I've had scratchy wool before and wool is actually not an option because she told me she's allergic to wool, and then there is the husband doing laundry issue. And nobody is planning to set her on fire. (I know nobody plans to be on fire, but there is no open flame in their house, or matches, or lighters.)
> If you're a yarn snob do you ever get the urge for acrylic? Are tempted by the colors and prices?


----------



## victory (Jan 4, 2014)

nephew just started Purdue and I bought beautiful wool for a warm scarf and hat...what was I thinking. Going to use washable acrylic..DUH.


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

I am making 5 afghans for my gc in college and they are all acrylic for a number of reasons, 1 being easy care, 2 being allergies to wool and 3 being the final weight of the afghan. I also luv using all of the new blends including cotton/linen and cotton/acrylic. Lots of novelty yarns which are more expensive for Me.
I am soooo glad that we have so many choices now and that the acrylics of today are soooo much softer than the old ones.


----------



## bjstatha (Oct 10, 2013)

ElyseKnox said:


> Seems to me the definition of 'snob' needs to be clarified. Merriam-Webster says a snob is "someone who tends to criticize, reject, or ignore people who come from a lower social class, have less education, etc."
> 
> By extension, a knitting snob would be one who *looks down on* others who choose yarns they personally feel are not worth using. Having a preference for certain yarns is not being a snob.
> 
> ...


I am in agreement with you. No matter what anyone says preference is preference and not snobbery! I have yet to find a snob in our KP group! LOL!


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

maur1011 said:


> RoxyCatlady,
> 
> Whoever told you you aren't a real knitter because you use (fill in the blank) yarn is an idiot. Sorry for the harsh language, but seriously?!
> 
> ...


It was back when I first started venturing into forums like this one, many years ago when I discovered the internet was full of other knitters and crocheters!! I gave those people and their comments all the attention they deserved


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

I like yarns that feel nice - which can be acrylic or natural or blends. 

I try to consider the person who will wear/use the item so acrylic is often my choice. I see nothing wrong with using it.

I'm sure your MIL will love it and will feel very warm and loved.


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

maur1011 said:


> RoxyCatlady,
> 
> Whoever told you you aren't a real knitter because you use (fill in the blank) yarn is an idiot. Sorry for the harsh language, but seriously?!
> 
> ...


Actually, your response was much kinder than mine would have been


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

sallygl said:


> Have you considered cotton,I use some cotton and wash & dry it. but I put it in either warm or cold water wash.


I love Universal Yarns Cotton Supreme Batik. The colors are gorgeous, it feels wonderful and washes/dries beautifully.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

There are some beautiful acrylics out there. And when someone isn't going to be washing knitted objects by hand, acrylic (or washable wool) is a great alternative to wool.

Hazel


----------



## baileysmom (Aug 28, 2012)

not enough yarn said:


> Yes I'm a yarn snob as I want all yarn. Oh excuse me I guess I would be more of a hoarder then a snob.


I think we are all "yarn hoarders" because no matter how much yarn we have, we always want more, especially if we see "sale!"


----------



## baileysmom (Aug 28, 2012)

Clancy P said:


> Actually, your response was much kinder than mine would have been


Mine too!


----------



## tulip2 (Sep 21, 2013)

Agree, it is the pleasure of knitting, relaxing, learning, and sharing, acrylic, wool , alpaca or whatever. Reminds me of when I was MUCH younger, and tried to learn the game of bridge. Same principle, there were definitely bridge " snobs " who felt superior and had no problems telling you either. That is what a snob is. 
I think it is wonderful that you are making something soft for your MIL


----------



## dialfred (Nov 21, 2011)

Acrylic is washable seems to be the deciding factor here. Why bother to make something that won't be used because it can't go in the laundry. There are other washable fibers to consider for other projects. Silk, cotton, rayon, linen washable wool,too.
Wool blends are also sometimes washable.
I had an acrylic that looked like pearl cotton that I made some of my favorite pieces with.


----------



## itip2 (Dec 2, 2011)

My grandchildren require machine washable things, no matter how good the intentions, they end up in the washer. Pryer shawls too, as if they hang out in a sickroom they will get washed in a washer sometime. Save the cashmere for people who love it.


----------



## May (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi Mercygirl76,
Changing the subject... from snob or not snob ... 
I like the picture of the colorful sweater on you "avatar" ... (hope I am using the correct term) ... 
Very nice... tell me more... thanks, May



Mercygirl76 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

I am not a yarn snob. There I've said it. However if I am going to spend all the time it takes me to knit whatever I want snobby yarn.

Please PM me if you want to tell me off~~ :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sewvirgo (Jul 27, 2011)

Have you seen this shawl made with acrylic? One of our members posted earlier this week. Looks gorgeous.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-284595-1.html


----------



## tulip2 (Sep 21, 2013)

One of the ladies in our knit shop made this shawl, it is absolutely gorgeous! It is hanging on the wall and she, too, knitted it a soft pink/lavender, I will have to ask her what yarn she used, it is very beautiful. ONE day I might try it, but for now, it seems I would be in over my head....


----------



## Glendasue (Apr 29, 2011)

Gosh, I like to knit or crochet with fibers that feel and look nice, and I do not like the feel of acrylic, so I don't buy it for any reason. However, I am not a snob about it. I would never think of being condescending to another for their choice of fiber or thinking my choice was superior. It is just what I like to work with.


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

kammyv4 said:


> I enjoy working with all fibers. I think all yarn has its place, Sometimes wool is the right choice, sometimes cotton, silk, ect. and yes sometimes acrylic. Depends on what I am working on and how much money I have to spend. You are a dear to think of your MIL and FIL in what you are doing. Enjoy the knitting.


I completely agree! :thumbup:


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

Since I make mainly afghans and sweaters for GKs and greats, I use only washable materials. Otherwise these would be trashed in nothing flat.


----------



## mamanacy (Dec 16, 2013)

I do not use wool or wool+other fibers because so many people are allergic. I prefer the other blends as long as no wool content. Much more economic. I think I would love to use alpaca-my daughter weaves and has made some lovely items with it. Won a blue ribbon for one item. I'm very proud Mama.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

Montana Gramma said:


> I wonder how the term " snob" came into being referring to yarn?


Tower of Babble. I like that!

I have a friend who I consider to be a beer snob. I have another who is so "organic" I consider her a food snob.

I just buy what I like and they consider me weird.

Too bad so sad!


----------



## Friederike (Aug 26, 2011)

You'll never hear me say anything bad about acrylic yarns. There are some beautiful ones to be had. And you can't say anything bad about how easy these yarns are to care for. Acrylic yarns definitely have a place in the knitting/crocheting world :thumbup:


----------



## calisuzi (Apr 1, 2013)

I would love to be a yarn snob but I just can't afford to. If I want to knit and I love knitting then it has to be acrylic my budget doesn't allow for all those gorgeous natural fibers.


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

calisuzi said:


> I would love to be a yarn snob but I just can't afford to. If I want to knit and I love knitting then it has to be acrylic my budget doesn't allow for all those gorgeous natural fibers.


Why would anyone want to be a snob? A snob is someone who looks down on other people....


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

crafterwantabe said:


> I generally used acrylics or blends. That's what I can afford.. I did save up to make my daughter a blanket on the loom that was alpaca wool and another fiber. I was on sale but still 10.00 a hank. Just the yarn cost me over 120.00. So if I want to crochet knit or loom I have to use acrylics.


I'm with you for the same reasons. My pocketbook cannot afford other than acrylics. Plus most of my knitting is for people who don't have time for hand washing either because of children or work. I did indulge in alpaca for a sweater for my DH but I'm afraid to use it just yet! I need to be a better knitter before I jump into that $160 purchase!


----------



## baileysmom (Aug 28, 2012)

Dlclose said:


> I'm with you for the same reasons. My pocketbook cannot afford other than acrylics. Plus most of my knitting is for people who don't have time for hand washing either because of children or work. I did indulge in alpaca for a sweater for my DH but I'm afraid to use it just yet! I need to be a better knitter before I jump into that $160 purchase!


I totally agree!


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Gemini-at-Work said:


> I'll be the first to admit that I'm what you would probably refer to as a yarn snob. Give me a natural fiber, exquisite fiber, fingering weight and I'm happy. The same with food. I want organic, I want fresh, I want healthy. But once in a while I have a taste for french fries or pizza. The same with yarn. I often look with envy at pounds of yarn for pennies, all acrylic.
> This time I got to indulge. I'm making my MIL who has Alzheimer's one of the Alice's Embrace shawls. Since her husband takes care of her and everything gets thrown into the washing machine without a glimpse at material or color, I think acrylic is the choice here.
> I got 2 huge balls of yarn, chunky, 700 yards, on sale. Knitting on number 13 needles. I feel like Alice in Wonderland.
> Please don't tell me that the shawl will melt on her in a fire or not feel good. I've had scratchy wool before and wool is actually not an option because she told me she's allergic to wool, and then there is the husband doing laundry issue. And nobody is planning to set her on fire. (I know nobody plans to be on fire, but there is no open flame in their house, or matches, or lighters.)
> If you're a yarn snob do you ever get the urge for acrylic? Are tempted by the colors and prices?


I always consider the recipient. I would never make something for my niece in anything but acrylic (and there are places to get some lovely acrylics that will rival more exotic fibers). She's a Naval officer, married to another Naval officer, has 2 kids and is working on her master's degree in nuclear physics. There is no way she will have time to do special care of items until she's about 80. 

Acrylic or cotton for babies, same for anybody is not able, or just won't, take care of finer fibers the way they need to be cared for.

But for ME, cashmere, alpaca, yak, qiviut (if I could afford it), silk, blends of those and anything else that feels really good.


----------



## JYannucci (Nov 29, 2011)

Colorgal said:


> I enjoy knitting, does not matter on the fiber, just the sound of the needle clicking and the movement of my hands. That is what I need. Most of my yarns are acrylic because I can't afford wool or silk on a limited budget. I would rather have twice the yarn of acrylic than no yarn to knit at all.


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

I might say something now that some won't like and it's a bit off topic but the original post brings it to mind so.... VERY OFTEN in yarn shops I have been looked down on and treated like an undesirable customer because I am not interested in shopping for the natural wool fibers. I ALWAYS explain that I am acutely allergic to any wool I have tried. It's not uncommon to be told that this or that is new and doesn't usually bother people. I then explain that my reaction to the wools I have tried is so severe that I don't DARE try any others. NOT always but more often than not, this doesn't seem to make any difference to the clerk. I have NO option other than non-wool fibers so I can't be a yarn snob. I don't think this should make a difference. I love to knit and create as much as anyone who can use the beautiful wools I see but can't touch. I am grateful that the acrylic market is expanding and I have more choices but please don't discount me or what I do because of the fiber I use.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Gemini-at-Work said:


> I'll be the first to admit that I'm what you would probably refer to as a yarn snob. Give me a natural fiber, exquisite fiber, fingering weight and I'm happy. The same with food. I want organic, I want fresh, I want healthy. But once in a while I have a taste for french fries or pizza. The same with yarn. I often look with envy at pounds of yarn for pennies, all acrylic.
> This time I got to indulge. I'm making my MIL who has Alzheimer's one of the Alice's Embrace shawls. Since her husband takes care of her and everything gets thrown into the washing machine without a glimpse at material or color, I think acrylic is the choice here.
> I got 2 huge balls of yarn, chunky, 700 yards, on sale. Knitting on number 13 needles. I feel like Alice in Wonderland.
> Please don't tell me that the shawl will melt on her in a fire or not feel good. I've had scratchy wool before and wool is actually not an option because she told me she's allergic to wool, and then there is the husband doing laundry issue. And nobody is planning to set her on fire. (I know nobody plans to be on fire, but there is no open flame in their house, or matches, or lighters.)
> If you're a yarn snob do you ever get the urge for acrylic? Are tempted by the colors and prices?


In my not so humble opinion, all those who believe acrylic yarn is hugely dangerous need to stop eating lest they choke to death; oops, then they would starve to death..... My point is that just about anything can be dangerous under extreme conditions, and sometimes we have no control over that, but to blow the dangers of life out of proportion based on a handful of incidents is unrealistic. Driving a car anywhere at any time is infinitely more dangerous, yet we do it without a second thought. Go figure, eh? SO, enjoy your slumming experience, you may be pleasantly surprised :~). I use natural fibers when it seems appropriate but really prefer acrylics because of the colors and increased choices in weights and types of yarns, and the ease of care.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Casey47 said:


> I am grateful that the acrylic market is expanding and I have more choices but please don't discount me or what I do because of the fiber I use.


Never.


----------



## calisuzi (Apr 1, 2013)

I don't want to be a snob, was only using that term because that was how it was referenced. I don't understand yarn snobs.


----------



## baileysmom (Aug 28, 2012)

Casey47 said:


> I might say something now that some won't like and it's a bit off topic but the original post brings it to mind so.... VERY OFTEN in yarn shops I have been looked down on and treated like an undesirable customer because I am not interested in shopping for the natural wool fibers. I ALWAYS explain that I am acutely allergic to any wool I have tried. It's not uncommon to be told that this or that is new and doesn't usually bother people. I then explain that my reaction to the wools I have tried is so severe that I don't DARE try any others. NOT always but more often than not, this doesn't seem to make any difference to the clerk. I have NO option other than non-wool fibers so I can't be a yarn snob. I don't think this should make a difference. I love to knit and create as much as anyone who can use the beautiful wools I see but can't touch. I am grateful that the acrylic market is expanding and I have more choices but please don't discount me or what I do because of the fiber I use.


I have had the same experience in a yarn shop. I like the acrylics and there are many beautiful colors. I just can't use wool as I am allergic, although not as bad as you. I refused to go to one because they made me feel "undesirable." Ha, now they are out of business, serves them right. Probably still be in business if they made me feel welcome. Natural fibers are too expensive for me as I am retired and my husband is the only one working. I will splurge on alpaca when I find the right garment to make and it will be for ME, because I'll appreciate it. I'm just not experienced enough and don't want to ruin or waste any yarn. Of course, I could just ball it up and sleep on it!!!!!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Montana Gramma said:


> I wonder how the term " snob" came into being referring to yarn? Is the opposite, yarn trash, cheapo, enlightened, frugal, etc.? I just call it a choice. Now choice for me is determined by cost, wants, the article , receiver, request, etc. Believe me, I would wallow in cashmere if it did not cut into my gas budget to travel and see the Gkids and family! And the end result is not necessarily the joy for me, it is the knitting. I can adjust types of needles to make it a pleasant experience. So if you like the so called finer things in life, who wouldn't, you, to me , are making a choice and not being a snob. Remember, Webster tells us a snob is someone that feels superior, equates existence to human worth. And now I will get off my tower of babble.


I'm not certain who coined the "yarn snob" term, but it always makes me think of certain LYS employees who look down their noses at anyone who uses acrylics; this is not to say that they all do, but a few are rather extreme about it, as are some yarn crafters. I could never figure out why what someone else prefers or can afford is any of my business or has any effect upon my life whatsoever, I'm one of those dirty, rotten live and let live people for the most part :~).


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

Use whatever makes you happy! 
Whatever fits the need!

I have been blasted for using acrylic for house shoes, but that is my preference.

I use cotton for dishcloths. Live long and prosper. May the force be with you, and a host of Angels surround you.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Colorgal said:


> I enjoy knitting, does not matter on the fiber, just the sound of the needle clicking and the movement of my hands. That is what I need. Most of my yarns are acrylic because I can't afford wool or silk on a limited budget. I would rather have twice the yarn of acrylic than no yarn to knit at all.


I hear you. As huge a shock as it may be, there are people who can afford anything they want but prefer the ease of handling and care of acrylic yarns, not to mention the multitudinous choices of types and colors. My biggest beefs with so-called quality yarns other than those containing silk, which has its own problems, or blends, is the drab colors and sameness of it from one brand to another. It rarely catches my eye. The only exception would be hand-dyed natural yarns. Can you tell I'm a color person (just not ever Noro)? The moral of my story is that no one should ever feel inferior to anyone else over any choice in life that does not harm oneself or others.


----------



## baileysmom (Aug 28, 2012)

SAMkewel said:


> I hear you. As huge a shock as it may be, there are people who can afford anything they want but prefer the ease of handling and care of acrylic yarns, not to mention the multitudinous choices of types and colors. My biggest beefs with so-called quality yarns other than those containing silk, which has its own problems, or blends, is the drab colors and sameness of it from one brand to another. It rarely catches my eye. The only exception would be hand-dyed natural yarns. Can you tell I'm a color person (just not ever Noro)? The moral of my story is that no one should ever feel inferior to anyone else over any choice in life that does not harm oneself or others.


Did you not like Noro because I was thinking I would like to try it?


----------



## gclemens (Feb 18, 2012)

I don't understand snobs whether yarn, food, clothes, people, religion, politics, etc. etc! I do understand being tempted by yarn. . . that is the virus that causes the very delightful SABLE. Thankfully no cure has been found.


----------



## Farmwoman (Jul 2, 2014)

Gemini at work- Your shawl is lovely, I'm sure, and practical. Most of all it is beautiful of you to knit it for a woman who needs all the love and softness she can get at this difficult time. What a sweet heart you are!


----------



## sherrit (Jul 20, 2014)

bjstatha said:


> This brings a good question for the newbee knitter, me. So is there a most popular kind of yarn that everyone likes to knit? Is it Acrylic?? I am knitting my first project, well second, mittens was my first. Now I am knitting toddler and infant vests in wool. Is this a wrong choice??


Well, I have knit a sweater or two for grandbabies in wool, machine washable Merino wool. It's soft and feels good to work with. (at least I THINK I have). I've also used bamboo. Acrylic would be cheaper, though. I'm sure I have used that as well. It's been awhile so I don't remember. There was a time, before Acrylic, when wool was always used, even for diaper covers, when it was scratchier, too. And moms washed everything by hand, diapers too. You wonder how they had time to do anything else!


----------



## sherrit (Jul 20, 2014)

lizziebe said:


> Afghans for Afghans- contact info, please!


afghansforafghans.org


----------



## Angelina Camille (Sep 21, 2013)

run4fittness said:


> I love the wool and wool blends, but also enjoy working with acrylics. Depends on what I am making and whom it is for. But I can be a bit of a snob at times! Can't we all!?


 :thumbup:


----------



## shadypineslady (Jan 28, 2014)

I knit for Alice's Embrace and use the 100% acrylic James C Brett Marble Chunky. It makes up into a lapghan that is o, so soft.


----------



## Jomoma83 (Mar 21, 2013)

I'm making a cabled sweater for my dad who is 87. I'm using acrid because he can't stand wool on him. I bought it from KnitPicks. I thought I would go for top quality acrylic for him! But I do love natural fibers when practical.


----------



## cialea (Jan 8, 2014)

I think you are making a good choice... I have gotten to be a yarn snob too. I make a really nice scarf for a good friend of mine 2 years ago... This last spring she told me she had lost it... I was so sad... I am finally getting around to make another. Going to use a different pattern this time. It's a kind of practice run on one for my MIL. For that one I have about $35.00 in yarn waiting.. For the absent minded BF it will be acrylic this time. I am trying hard not to feel to guilty! LOL... She won't care. So why should I? Right?


----------



## cialea (Jan 8, 2014)

I feel bad for you... Like my friend who is allergic to seafood! It would be terrible!



Casey47 said:


> I might say something now that some won't like and it's a bit off topic but the original post brings it to mind so.... VERY OFTEN in yarn shops I have been looked down on and treated like an undesirable customer because I am not interested in shopping for the natural wool fibers. I ALWAYS explain that I am acutely allergic to any wool I have tried. It's not uncommon to be told that this or that is new and doesn't usually bother people. I then explain that my reaction to the wools I have tried is so severe that I don't DARE try any others. NOT always but more often than not, this doesn't seem to make any difference to the clerk. I have NO option other than non-wool fibers so I can't be a yarn snob. I don't think this should make a difference. I love to knit and create as much as anyone who can use the beautiful wools I see but can't touch. I am grateful that the acrylic market is expanding and I have more choices but please don't discount me or what I do because of the fiber I use.


----------



## Gemini-at-Work (Jul 21, 2013)

shadypineslady said:


> I knit for Alice's Embrace and use the 100% acrylic James C Brett Marble Chunky. It makes up into a lapghan that is o, so soft.


oh, that's what i'm using. so far i love it. getting tired of the huge needles, and the pattern repeat is getting to me. but considering i can do huge shawls all in knit only, what am i complaining about. so here is the picture after working on it last night, 43 cm or 17 inches so far:


----------



## Gemini-at-Work (Jul 21, 2013)

I have to revise my statement of being a yarn snob. I do not look down on anybody knitting, I don't care what materials you use, if you're knitting or crocheting, you're my friend! I more looked at it snubbing the acrylic yarns. This is my second language and my husband tole me that snob as well as snub refers more to people than yarn. So I suggest a new word/meaning be added so I can call myself a Yarn Snub. Like a foodie being a fast food snub. Am I getting myself in trouble here?


----------



## peacelilly2 (Mar 29, 2013)

Sooo what does one call someone who spins and knits and wears the hair from their cat or dog!!! Just curious:


----------



## baileysmom (Aug 28, 2012)

Gemini-at-Work said:


> oh, that's what i'm using. so far i love it. getting tired of the huge needles, and the pattern repeat is getting to me. but considering i can do huge shawls all in knit only, what am i complaining about. so here is the picture after working on it last night, 43 cm or 17 inches so far:


It's a beautiful yarn and looks like a very nice pattern.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

peacelilly2 said:


> Sooo what does one call someone who spins and knits and wears the hair from their cat or dog!!! Just curious:


Lucky.


----------



## Gemini-at-Work (Jul 21, 2013)

peacelilly2 said:


> Sooo what does one call someone who spins and knits and wears the hair from their cat or dog!!! Just curious:


Snoopy?


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Unless you hold others in contempt for using acrylic yarn, I don't see you as a yarn snob. Did you really consider yourself to be "slumming" to go into a big box store? If not, then I'd just say you were being practical.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

peacelilly2 said:


> Sooo what does one call someone who spins and knits and wears the hair from their cat or dog!!! Just curious:


Unbelievably talented and lucky to have those pets!


----------



## Gemini-at-Work (Jul 21, 2013)

mzmom1 said:


> Unless you hold others in contempt for using acrylic yarn, I don't see you as a yarn snob. Did you really consider yourself to be "slumming" to go into a big box store? If not, then I'd just say you were being practical.


i don't hold others in contempt. like i said, if you knit, you're my friend, don't matter what you knit with. though I don't spin our dog's hair i have knit with my hair that gets into my knitting somehow.
don't do big box for yarn. we are incredibly lucky and have a lys and a ben franklin that has a better yarn selection than our lys. and free popcorn on sundays.
i do not shop at walmart if you're referring to that particular big box. but that's another story.
the slumming referred more to the yarn i bought rather than the place. i don't want to shove my values down anyone's throat. i'm just comparing myself.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

bjstatha said:


> This brings a good question for the newbee knitter, me. So is there a most popular kind of yarn that everyone likes to knit? Is it Acrylic?? I am knitting my first project, well second, mittens was my first. Now I am knitting toddler and infant vests in wool. Is this a wrong choice??


Unless it is machine washable wool, you might be wasting your time. Not many new moms have time to give special care to items that are handwash-only. They just leave them in the drawer. Pick a soft baby acrylic or cotton-acrylic blend for comfort _and_ easy care.


----------



## normancha (May 27, 2013)

run4fittness said:


> I love the wool and wool blends, but also enjoy working with acrylics. Depends on what I am making and whom it is for. But I can be a bit of a snob at times! Can't we all!?


YES we can!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## normancha (May 27, 2013)

Montana Gramma said:


> I wonder how the term " snob" came into being referring to yarn? Is the opposite, yarn trash, cheapo, enlightened, frugal, etc.? I just call it a choice. Now choice for me is determined by cost, wants, the article , receiver, request, etc. Believe me, I would wallow in cashmere if it did not cut into my gas budget to travel and see the Gkids and family! And the end result is not necessarily the joy for me, it is the knitting. I can adjust types of needles to make it a pleasant experience. So if you like the so called finer things in life, who wouldn't, you, to me , are making a choice and not being a snob. Remember, Webster tells us a snob is someone that feels superior, equates existence to human worth. And now I will get off my tower of babble.


I Like This. 
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## normancha (May 27, 2013)

Colorgal said:


> I enjoy knitting, does not matter on the fiber, just the sound of the needle clicking and the movement of my hands. That is what I need. Most of my yarns are acrylic because I can't afford wool or silk on a limited budget. I would rather have twice the yarn of acrylic than no yarn to knit at all.


Me three.


----------



## baileysmom (Aug 28, 2012)

normancha said:


> Me three.


Me four!


----------



## lizziebe (Aug 17, 2012)

Afghans.....gee, that was simple, huh? Thank you


----------



## lizziebe (Aug 17, 2012)

I'm incredibly lucky- I knit with yarn spun from my next-door neighbors' Icelandic sheep, a lovely friends' California Red sheep, and looking forward to having the coat (long one) from my big, black standard poodle mixed with a black baby 
churro fleece...sweater, I think.


----------



## tencannz (Apr 16, 2011)

I love wool, but sadly the price of it is soooo expensive have to resort to el cheapo yarn, but I do feel it well to make sure that its soft.


----------



## lizziebe (Aug 17, 2012)

(and that's not snobbish- just love trying it ALL !


----------



## Isabel (Mar 15, 2011)

Colorgal said:


> I enjoy knitting, does not matter on the fiber, just the sound of the needle clicking and the movement of my hands. That is what I need. Most of my yarns are acrylic because I can't afford wool or silk on a limited budget. I would rather have twice the yarn of acrylic than no yarn to knit at all.


Ditto! But I wish I could make my needles click....


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

http://www.yarn.com/red-heart-yarn-brand/

I saw this the other day, I think this was the first time that I saw WEBS selling Red Heart yarns.

I knew they sold Encore a acrylic and wool blend, and other brand names for acrylic blends but never did I see Red Heart before. So, even Webs goes "Slumming"

I have been using Bernat DK acrylics lately for children's wear.


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

I believe in the right yarn for the project and the person for whom it will be made. Looks like you've made an excellent choice, snob or not.


----------



## baileysmom (Aug 28, 2012)

lizziebe said:


> I'm incredibly lucky- I knit with yarn spun from my next-door neighbors' Icelandic sheep, a lovely friends' California Red sheep, and looking forward to having the coat (long one) from my big, black standard poodle mixed with a black baby
> churro fleece...sweater, I think.


Your very lucky to have acess to such products.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

baileysmom said:


> Did you not like Noro because I was thinking I would like to try it?


I do not like Noro because it was full of grass, weeds, burrs, etc., and very pricey. I think any yarn that commands a high price should be free of foreign matter. I tried to knit with one of the three balls and did not appreciate my shredded finger skin and the little bits of vegetation I had to pick out of my fingers with tweezers. Others tell me it isn't all like that. I think it's an abomination that any yarn at that price is like that. I gave it away with a warning that it could be hazardous.


----------



## baileysmom (Aug 28, 2012)

SAMkewel said:


> I do not like Noro because it was full of grass, weeds, burrs, etc., and very pricey. I think any yarn that commands a high price should be free of foreign matter. I tried to knit with one of the three balls and did not appreciate my shredded finger skin and the little bits of vegetation I had to pick out of my fingers with tweezers. Others tell me it isn't all like that. I think it's an abomination that any yarn at that price is like that. I gave it away with a warning that it could be hazardous.


That's terrible, couldn't you have taken it back.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

baileysmom said:


> That's terrible, couldn't you have taken it back.


No, I couldn't return it because it was part of a "clearance sale." I should have been paying more attention as to why Noro yarn might be in such a sale, I guess, and perhaps it was an unusually bad batch, but I still won't risk it again :~). Others have agreed with me, but still others haven't agreed with my assessment.....buyer beware.


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> I do not like Noro because it was full of grass, weeds, burrs, etc., and very pricey. I think any yarn that commands a high price should be free of foreign matter. I tried to knit with one of the three balls and did not appreciate my shredded finger skin and the little bits of vegetation I had to pick out of my fingers with tweezers. Others tell me it isn't all like that. I think it's an abomination that any yarn at that price is like that. I gave it away with a warning that it could be hazardous.


I totally agree with you. I got seduced by all the images and colors online, then ordered 12 skeins to knit a jacket. It was horrendous and I lost interest in the yarn completely. Frogged the jacket as I couldn't get all the foreign matter out and knew I would never wear it. These balls are somewhere in my dispersed stash ( I moved about a month ago and have not unpacked all my yarn - I know some of it is in 2 of three storage units


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

dijewe said:


> I totally agree with you. I got seduced by all the images and colors online, then ordered 12 skeins to knit a jacket. It was horrendous and I lost interest in the yarn completely. Frogged the jacket as I couldn't get all the foreign matter out and knew I would never wear it. These balls are somewhere in my dispersed stash ( I moved about a month ago and have not unpacked all my yarn - I know some of it is in 2 of three storage units


To be honest, I'm kind of sorry to hear that. I bought it at my LYS a few years back; we have a new LYS now and I hear several of the knitters there drooling over Noro and saying how wonderful it is. I was hoping Noro had mended its ways. I switched to Plymouth's Gina yarn, which looks so similar colorwise, and is a delight to work with as compared with Noro. It is also considerably less expensive although it's 100% wool. I hope they continue to expand their color range.


----------



## jinkers (May 24, 2011)

I really do object to the term "Yarn Snob." Implies a hierarchy of best, better, bad - which, in truth, whatever yarn we are using is simply a choice, not a reflection on personal worth.


----------



## Jessie Roberts (Feb 14, 2014)

I've never thought about it before but I knit with all natural fiber yarns. I don't look for them, I just pick out yarn by color n how it feels


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> I do not like Noro because it was full of grass, weeds, burrs, etc., and very pricey. I think any yarn that commands a high price should be free of foreign matter. I tried to knit with one of the three balls and did not appreciate my shredded finger skin and the little bits of vegetation I had to pick out of my fingers with tweezers. Others tell me it isn't all like that. I think it's an abomination that any yarn at that price is like that. I gave it away with a warning that it could be hazardous.


The high price on Noro yarns is because of Mr. Noro (I forget his first name off the top of my head, and probably couldn't spell it from memory, and am too lazy to look it up) - a dye artist. You are paying for his colourways, rather than the yarn. Kind of like when you get a Kaffe Fassett design - you are paying extra for the art work.


----------



## baileysmom (Aug 28, 2012)

RoxyCatlady said:


> The high price on Noro yarns is because of Mr. Noro (I forget his first name off the top of my head, and probably couldn't spell it from memory, and am too lazy to look it up) - a dye artist. You are paying for his colourways, rather than the yarn. Kind of like when you get a Kaffe Fassett design - you are paying extra for the art work.


I can understand that, but to have it full of "other" objects for the price you pay definitely is not acceptable and since you have to buy it online, it is probably a hassle to return it. Guess I won't buy it.


----------



## Aimee'smom (Nov 24, 2013)

I am having really good luck shopping for the higher cost yarns I want in the sale and clearance sections of several sites. Found it was much easier to be on their emailing lists and let them tell me what was on special. Last week got 6 skeins of Malabrigo and 6 of a Cascade at 35-40% of retail.


----------



## cialea (Jan 8, 2014)

NO, I knew what you meant... But when I think of foodie I think of a love for food in general... If it tastes good it doesn't matter where it comes from.. I consider myself to a foodie. 


Gemini-at-Work said:


> I have to revise my statement of being a yarn snob. I do not look down on anybody knitting, I don't care what materials you use, if you're knitting or crocheting, you're my friend! I more looked at it snubbing the acrylic yarns. This is my second language and my husband tole me that snob as well as snub refers more to people than yarn. So I suggest a new word/meaning be added so I can call myself a Yarn Snub. Like a foodie being a fast food snub. Am I getting myself in trouble here?


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

Gemini-at-Work said:


> I have to revise my statement of being a yarn snob. I do not look down on anybody knitting, I don't care what materials you use, if you're knitting or crocheting, you're my friend! I more looked at it snubbing the acrylic yarns. This is my second language and my husband tole me that snob as well as snub refers more to people than yarn. So I suggest a new word/meaning be added so I can call myself a Yarn Snub. Like a foodie being a fast food snub. Am I getting myself in trouble here?


I LOVE that term, Yarn Snub!!!! It is completely descriptive. 
I guess I am a Reverse Yarn Snub. We rarely need wools around here, I can't wear wools or even Superwash, so I turn toward acrylics, cottons, bamboo and, occasionally, silk blends.


----------



## tulip2 (Sep 21, 2013)

English is my second language too, LOVE the term Yarn snub! Also like Yarn Slum....meaning looking for great yarn, reasonable and what I like to knit, acrylic or whatever!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

RoxyCatlady said:


> The high price on Noro yarns is because of Mr. Noro (I forget his first name off the top of my head, and probably couldn't spell it from memory, and am too lazy to look it up) - a dye artist. You are paying for his colourways, rather than the yarn. Kind of like when you get a Kaffe Fassett design - you are paying extra for the art work.


As I said above, Plymouth is making Gina yarn which is intended to compete with Noro on the same basis of color at a much lower price; there are also other yarn manufacturers who produce beautiful colorways at less than half the price. Call me practical. (I don't particularly like Kaffe Fassett designs, either, because I think they're too busy.) I don't fault Noro on the colors, I fault them on the poorly processed quality of the yarn itself. It's a little like saying I'll buy an extremely expensive dye process for my hair, but won't bother to comb or wash it because the color is what it's all about.


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

SAMkewel said:


> As I said above, Plymouth is making Gina yarn which is intended to compete with Noro on the same basis of color at a much lower price; there are also other yarn manufacturers who produce beautiful colorways at less than half the price. Call me practical. (I don't particularly like Kaffe Fassett designs, either, because I think they're too busy.) I don't fault Noro on the colors, I fault them on the poorly processed quality of the yarn itself. It's a little like saying I'll buy an extremely expensive dye process for my hair, but won't bother to comb or wash it because the color is what it's all about.


I also love Noro's colors, but can't stand how it feels in my hands. Also, found several very thin sections that needed to be cut out. Not what I want in an expensive yarn.


----------



## p.gosvener (Sep 10, 2014)

I get my yarn from Wal-mart because I can't afford anything else and it has to be durable. My girlfriend does the laundry and she is really bad at it. (Cringing just thinking about it). Can't be anything that would melt, bleed colors or shrink.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

p.gosvener said:


> I get my yarn from Wal-mart because I can't afford anything else and it has to be durable. My girlfriend does the laundry and she is really bad at it. (Cringing just thinking about it). Can't be anything that would melt, bleed colors or shrink.


I buy yarn from Wal-Mart whenever it suits my fancy. I'm fortunate enough to be able to afford expensive yarns occasionally, too, but I don't limit myself to pricey yarns because they have their drawbacks, too. All-in-all, I buy whatever I see/like/want with no apologies :~).


----------



## baileysmom (Aug 28, 2012)

SAMkewel said:


> I buy yarn from Wal-Mart whenever it suits my fancy. I'm fortunate enough to be able to afford expensive yarns occasionally, too, but I don't limit myself to pricey yarns because they have their drawbacks, too. All-in-all, I buy whatever I see/like/want with no apologies :~).


I agree with you. I buy what I like for whatever project I am doing. I am not an experienced knitter so I wouldn't pay x amount of dollars for something if I don't think I can do the pattern. No point in wasting beautiful yarn. Hopefully a day will come before I die that I can buy the yarn I really want and use it to its full advantage.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

baileysmom said:


> I agree with you. I buy what I like for whatever project I am doing. I am not an experienced knitter so I wouldn't pay x amount of dollars for something if I don't think I can do the pattern. No point in wasting beautiful yarn. Hopefully a day will come before I die that I can buy the yarn I really want and use it to its full advantage.


Back when I started knitting, about 35 years ago, acrylic yarn was readily available everywhere, including my LYS, so that's what I learned on. Considerable experience down the road, I still like it :~). Some of the acrylics, to my eye, are beautiful, just as some of the pricey other fibers are not. It's all in how you look at it.....


----------



## CALaura (Apr 7, 2011)

For a shawl that will be tossed into the washer and dryer, I would use a soft acrylic, like Bernat's Softee Baby. it's a bit splitty, so don't use lace points, but with a rounder tip you should have no trouble. Added bonus, no blocking!


----------



## Valkyrie (Feb 26, 2011)

I won't even look at the yarns in stores like Michaels or Joann's, but will look at their equipment, accessories, etc. Is it because I am a snob? I don't think so, it is because I am a very slow knitter. If I can only finish one scarf in a month, or maybe a hat or small blanket, then I want to love the yarn in my hands. I used to knit only with those yarns and regret that some fabulous afghans were knit with the cheapest yarn I could find. They're still here, keep you warm, but feel like jump rope.
When knitting for babies I will use superwash, with a little washable silk blended in. Or silk with cotton, but no acrylic for me, my lifetime is too short to not use the good stuff. :wink: :thumbup:


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Even though my sister calls me a yarn snob, I love ALL yarn! Expensive yarn, cheap yarn? Whatever calls out to me. I love variety! I do tend to lean toward fingering or sport weight though.


----------



## bjstatha (Oct 10, 2013)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Even though my sister calls me a yarn snob, I love ALL yarn! Expensive yarn, cheap yarn? Whatever calls out to me. I love variety! I do tend to lean toward fingering or sport weight though.


Yes, and that can be a problem sometime. You fall in love with a really pretty yarn and not sure how much to buy because you are not sure of the pattern yet How much do you usually buy when you are not sure what you are going to make? or do you have a pattern in mind and the amount before you go shopping? What I usually do when I see some yarn that I like is buy 2-3 skeins and then find a pattern I think will work.


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

bjstatha said:


> Yes, and that can be a problem sometime. You fall in love with a really pretty yarn and not sure how much to buy because you are not sure of the pattern yet How much do you usually buy when you are not sure what you are going to make? or do you have a pattern in mind and the amount before you go shopping? What I usually do when I see some yarn that I like is buy 2-3 skeins and then find a pattern I think will work.


I usually buy enough to make a scarf. That gives me a chance to try out the yarn and see how it works out.


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

I buy what I like by feel, or color. I don't generally work in wool or wool blend because it makes me itch and sneeze. I've seen beautiful yarns that I cannot afford and synthetics that look and feel gorgeous. When I see/feel a spectacular natural yarn, and can afford it, I will buy it.


----------



## Roberta J Corbitt (Dec 2, 2011)

I guess Iam not a yarn snob. I have a lot of cotton yarn because I make dishcloths for friends and family.I also use it for baby blankets. I also use acryllic. I purchased some
merino to make a shawl which I am having trouble reading the chart.However I have a prayer shawl to finish and I am using
soft Carron yarn.I also purchased some Red Heart Sport
Yarn years ago and it is not soft. I gave it to a friend who uses it for needlepoint. No yarn snob, just a peasant.
Roberta J Corbitt


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

Gemini-at-Work said:


> oh, that's what i'm using. so far i love it. getting tired of the huge needles, and the pattern repeat is getting to me. but considering i can do huge shawls all in knit only, what am i complaining about. so here is the picture after working on it last night, 43 cm or 17 inches so far:


I love it. [The picture did not transfer.]One of the ladies at my Prayer Shawl Groups uses that same pattern to knit her shawls. They are lovely.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

As someone who does most of her knitting for charity, most of my work is acrylic as that is easiest for many to care for and harder wearing as well. That said, I think acrylics have improved over the years and there are some very soft and funky ones out there. Cost is a factor to be considered if giving away to someone other than family or friends.


----------



## Gemini-at-Work (Jul 21, 2013)

I've done it! Finished the project with acrylic. It does not feel as nice as merino. But looks good and I'm sure she'll enjoy it. 
Let's knit with whatever bring us pleasure! And meet me in the acrylic aisle once in a while ;-)


----------



## GemsByGranny (Dec 7, 2012)

Gemini-at-Work said:


> I'll be the first to admit that I'm what you would probably refer to as a yarn snob. Give me a natural fiber, exquisite fiber, fingering weight and I'm happy. The same with food. I want organic, I want fresh, I want healthy. But once in a while I have a taste for french fries or pizza. The same with yarn. I often look with envy at pounds of yarn for pennies, all acrylic.
> This time I got to indulge. I'm making my MIL who has Alzheimer's one of the Alice's Embrace shawls. Since her husband takes care of her and everything gets thrown into the washing machine without a glimpse at material or color, I think acrylic is the choice here.
> ...
> If you're a yarn snob do you ever get the urge for acrylic? Are tempted by the colors and prices?


Oh yes. I love natural fibres. They feel nicer and are warmer, overall, but when i knit for charities sending goods to countries without proper washing facilities or with short summers so that drying becomes a problem, I go for acrylic for preference. There are lovely colours available.

I sometimes go to the yarn section of the local economy shops and feel the yarns on sale. I don't need them. I have nothing in mind to make, but they are so soft and lovely and the colours are beautiful so I just feel and admire. We admire paintings. Why not admire yarns? And then i walk out without buying anything. Having no wallet with me helps in making the choice not to buy, too... and that has happened sometimes when I've brought the wrong bag with me!


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

I too, used to be a yarn 'snob'. I wouldn't use anything other than good wool yarn. I used to think it was a waste of good time to knit with acrylics etc! Then I started doing charity knitting etc and now I use whatever is appropriate for the given article/recipient!! I certainly don't think I waste my time knitting with acrylics!   

Hi 'Gems' hope you are keeping well.


----------



## farmkiti (Oct 13, 2011)

I find almost all wools and animal fibers itchy. Of course, I haven't tried that many yet. But just feeling them in the yarn shop against my neck is too itchy. I can't wear wool unless it's over a shirt and not touching my skin. So, I use all acrylics. However, I find that polyester and nylon make acrylics a lot softer. And tencel is awesome! Plus there is the benefit of stuff being machine washable. I can't count on my hubby not trying to "help" and throwing a load in the washer. It doesn't happen often, but when it does, it's usually on silk or something! 

Plus lots of acrylics and blends are really soft and nice now. And beautiful colors! Although I do get envious when I see some wools, they seem to "take" the colors so well. But, I did buy some 70% Angora/30% Silk and it seems really soft. So, we'll see! I'm thinking maybe a keyhole scarf and some fingerless mitts. Hmmmmm........... :thumbup:


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

farmkiti said:


> I find almost all wools and animal fibers itchy. Of course, I haven't tried that many yet. But just feeling them in the yarn shop against my neck is too itchy. I can't wear wool unless it's over a shirt and not touching my skin. So, I use all acrylics. However, I find that polyester and nylon make acrylics a lot softer. And tencel is awesome! Plus there is the benefit of stuff being machine washable. I can't count on my hubby not trying to "help" and throwing a load in the washer. It doesn't happen often, but when it does, it's usually on silk or something!
> 
> Plus lots of acrylics and blends are really soft and nice now. And beautiful colors! Although I do get envious when I see some wools, they seem to "take" the colors so well. But, I did buy some 70% Angora/30% Silk and it seems really soft. So, we'll see! I'm thinking maybe a keyhole scarf and some fingerless mitts. Hmmmmm........... :thumbup:


Try Alpaca. It's one of the only animal fibers I can wear.


----------



## GemsByGranny (Dec 7, 2012)

farmkiti said:


> I find almost all wools and animal fibers itchy. Of course, I haven't tried that many yet. But just feeling them in the yarn shop against my neck is too itchy. I can't wear wool unless it's over a shirt and not touching my skin. ...


Wool next to my skin makes me itch too... but I wear it over something else. Much warmer than synthetic, but there are times when synthetics are good. Actually, being too hot makes me itch too. 

Hello, chooks!!


----------



## gin-red (Sep 17, 2011)

sherritilstra said:


> Hear, hear!


And Amen!


----------



## GemsByGranny (Dec 7, 2012)

dijewe said:


> I totally agree with you. .....


Great picture in your avatar!!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Gemini-at-Work said:


> I'll be the first to admit that I'm what you would probably refer to as a yarn snob. Give me a natural fiber, exquisite fiber, fingering weight and I'm happy. The same with food. I want organic, I want fresh, I want healthy. But once in a while I have a taste for french fries or pizza. The same with yarn. I often look with envy at pounds of yarn for pennies, all acrylic.
> This time I got to indulge. I'm making my MIL who has Alzheimer's one of the Alice's Embrace shawls. Since her husband takes care of her and everything gets thrown into the washing machine without a glimpse at material or color, I think acrylic is the choice here.
> I got 2 huge balls of yarn, chunky, 700 yards, on sale. Knitting on number 13 needles. I feel like Alice in Wonderland.
> Please don't tell me that the shawl will melt on her in a fire or not feel good. I've had scratchy wool before and wool is actually not an option because she told me she's allergic to wool, and then there is the husband doing laundry issue. And nobody is planning to set her on fire. (I know nobody plans to be on fire, but there is no open flame in their house, or matches, or lighters.)
> If you're a yarn snob do you ever get the urge for acrylic? Are tempted by the colors and prices?


I like to make afghans and don't want to burden a recipient, so that dictates choice of yarn.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

SAMkewel said:


> I do not like Noro because it was full of grass, weeds, burrs, etc., and very pricey. I think any yarn that commands a high price should be free of foreign matter. I tried to knit with one of the three balls and did not appreciate my shredded finger skin and the little bits of vegetation I had to pick out of my fingers with tweezers. Others tell me it isn't all like that. I think it's an abomination that any yarn at that price is like that. I gave it away with a warning that it could be hazardous.


I recently bought one ball of Noro yarn. It was $30! Have never paid that much for a ball of yarn before. It is lace weight, a cotton/wool/silk/nylon blend. I hope it doesn't have any extraneous matter in it. I can't even return it, I got it at a craft fair. The colours are lovely. I plan on knitting a summer scarf... one day.


----------



## Jessie Roberts (Feb 14, 2014)

Noro does have beautiful colors. Some people don't like it because it changes size from thick to thin n visas versa. The skeins I buy aren't that expensive but they r not very big. If u paid $30 n have enough to make a scarf u must have a pretty large skein


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

Jessie Roberts said:


> Noro does have beautiful colors. Some people don't like it because it changes size from thick to thin n visas versa. The skeins I buy aren't that expensive but they r not very big. If u paid $30 n have enough to make a scarf u must have a pretty large skein


It's a 100gm ball (840mtr). Was advised it would make one large one or 2 smaller scarves. It does look a little thick n thin, but I don't mind that.


----------

